# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Cada día lo complican más...

## F. Lázaro

Odio a estos meteorólogos modernos de hoy en día... :Mad:  :Mad: 

Ciclogénesis Explosiva, Bombogénesis, Depresión Aislada en Niveles Altos, miles de palabras que les ha dado por usar ahora a nuestros meteorólogos, que ni ellos saben que son esas palabras... así nos va  :Embarrassment: 

Que se dejen de usar estas últimas palabras "chorras" y llamemos las cosas como siempre se han hecho, y de forma sencilla: borrascas, tormentas tropicales, huracanes (tropicales y extratropicales)... y no estas palabras tan raras actuales...que ni dios las entiende  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Todo esto viene a cuento de lo que está sucediendo ahora mismo, lo que se observa en las imágenes adjuntas  :Wink: 

- Ves un parte meteorológico, y dicen que eso es una borrasca...
- Ves otro parte meteorológico, y dicen que eso es una depresión profunda atlántica...
- Ves otro, y dicen que eso es una bombogénesis...
- Ves otro, y dicen que eso es una DANA atlántica...
- Ves otro, y dicen que eso es una ciclogénesis explosiva...

Esas mismas imágenes, las llevas a Estados Unidos y te dicen que eso es un huracán extratropical de categoría 2 o incluso 3...

Con esta terminología, no hay quien se aclare, por eso no estaría mal, simplificar todo ésto, y llamar las cosas como siempre se han llamado, borrascas, tormentas tropicales y huracanes...

Y está claro, que lo que se ve en esas imágenes, de la forma en que ha caído la presión hasta esos 942-945 hPa en pocas horas, una espiral de 2000 km de diámetro, eso no lo hace una borrasca normal, por lo que, hablando claro, eso sería un huracán extra-tropical de categoría 2-3  :Cool:

----------


## Luján

> Odio a estos meteorólogos modernos de hoy en día...
> 
> Ciclogénesis Explosiva, Bombogénesis, Depresión Aislada en Niveles Altos, miles de palabras que les ha dado por usar ahora a nuestros meteorólogos, que ni ellos saben que son esas palabras... así nos va 
> 
> Que se dejen de usar estas últimas palabras "chorras" y llamemos las cosas como siempre se han hecho, y de forma sencilla: borrascas, tormentas tropicales, huracanes (tropicales y extratropicales)... y no estas palabras tan raras actuales...que ni dios las entiende 
> 
> Todo esto viene a cuento de lo que está sucediendo ahora mismo, lo que se observa en las imágenes adjuntas 
> 
> - Ves un parte meteorológico, y dicen que eso es una borrasca...
> ...


Vamos por partes.

Una DANA no es, porque tiene continuidad en la columna de aire. O sea, se refleja en altura y superficie.
Una ciclogénesis explosiva no es porque no ha descendido la presión más de más de 20 hpa en 24 horas (ya venía así de antes).
Una borrasca sí que es, porque es una baja presión con frentes frio y cálido asociados. Lo que no es incompatible con que sea también una depresión profunda atlántica (que hace referencia a la presión atmosférica y la situación)

Un huracán no creo que sea, aunque no lo descarto, pero sí que tengo la impresión que se ha formado aprovechando los restos de Igor. Por lo menos es lo que he deducido de la observación de la secuencia de mapas isobáricos que llevo haciendo estos últimos días. La espiral no está tan clara, más bien es tan sólo un brazo (frente) extremadamente largo, y no se identifica un ojo bien definido.

Además, para considerarlo huracán no sólo hay que tener en cuenta la presión, que es baja, pero no demasiado para estas latitudes. También hay que tener en cuenta la velocidad de viento.

Mañana concretaré un poco los parámetros de este bicho. 

Lo que sí es cierto es que va a dar que hablar durante el fin de semana.


EDIT:
Por lo que he leído en otro hilo ya le han dado nombre, pero lo curioso del caso es que no aparece en los mapas del NHC, organismo encargado de dar los nombres en el Atlántico Norte.

Como dije arriba, mañana daré más datos. Aunque puedo adelantar que parece ser que se dispersará en algo así como 2 días.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Una ciclogénesis explosiva no es porque no ha descendido la presión más de más de 20 hpa en 24 horas (ya venía así de antes).


Sí que ha tenido una caída brusca de presión... a ver si encuentro algún sitio en donde guarden los modelos isobáricos o cualquier otro de estos días para ver la curva de caída de presión...

Pero supero y bastante los -20 hPa/24h, han sido bastantes más, estaba en 900 y muchos y bajó de golpe a a los 945hPa... y esa caída "canta la traviata" de que sí puede ser una ciclogénesis explosiva.




> [...] para considerarlo huracán no sólo hay que tener en cuenta la presión, que es baja, pero no demasiado para estas latitudes. *También hay que tener en cuenta la velocidad de viento*.


Aquí está una imagen del ASCAT  :Wink:  (No se si actualizará  :Embarrassment: , en caso de que lo haga, la adjunto mañana, que está guardada  :Wink: )

7 de Octubre de 2010, 23:00 horas.





> EDIT:
> Por lo que he leído en otro hilo ya le han dado nombre, pero lo curioso del caso es que no aparece en los mapas del NHC, organismo encargado de dar los nombres en el Atlántico Norte.


El único sitio en donde aparece la misma es en las imágenes de satélite... :Embarrassment:  (están adjuntas para que no se actualicen)




> La espiral no está tan clara, más bien es tan sólo un brazo (frente) extremadamente largo, y no se identifica un ojo bien definido.


Viendo las imágenes adjuntas, yo si veo una espiral más o menos definida, lo único, que lleva un frente tremendo...y además, bien gordo.

En cuanto al ojo, en la imagen de vapor de agua se aprecia bastante bien... Al no estar tan cerrada la espiral, en las imágenes de infrarrojo o canal visible cuesta más identificarlo...

Mañana veremos a ver que tál sigue y que nos regala este fin de semana en forma de precipitaciones.

Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Fijaros en esta imagen...

7 Octubre 2010, 20 horas. Canal Visible Eumesat.

Vaya la forma que tiene... si eso no es un huracán, que baje el que sea y lo vea  :Embarrassment:  :Cool:

----------


## ben-amar

Es mas facil decir, como antes: buenos...., sras. y sres., hoy va a llover, vamos a tener un sol que nos va a freir los sesos, va a hacer un aire que nos va a llevar hasta los calzones, vamos a pasar un frio de co***nes, etc.
Asi nos enteramos mejor y siempre podemos decir: para decir eso mejor no salgas, nos asomamos a la ventana y ya lo vemos (lo que hacemos ahora pero sin que nos quede cara de jilis sin saber lo que esta diciendo)

----------


## Luján

Parece ser que cada vez más va tomando forma de huracán. Lo admito. De todos modos, se le pueden dar varios nombres de esos, ya que algunos hacen referencia al proceso de su formación, como ciclogénesis (esto lo es siempre) explosiva (simplemente más rápida de lo normal) y otros la hacen a sus características, como depresión atlántica profunda o huracán.

Aquí hay una animación (en java y autoactualizable) en la que se ve la formación de este bicho, y cómo han desaparecido otras bajas que había más al norte.

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/eumet/neatl/loop-ir4.html

La misma animación en flash, para el que no tiene java:

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/eumet/neatl/flash-ir4.html

En ambos casos se puede observar cómo los frentes apenas alcanzan a adentrarse más allá de Galicia y Portugal. A ver si el próximo entra un poco más.


En otro hilo se habló de los huracanes que habían pasado por nuestras tierras, pues bien, si esto llega a considerarse huracán tendremos un ejemplo. No son tan extraños como parece.


La que está liando Igor hasta bien después de haberse "disipado". Parece que su fantasma sigue teniendo ganas de juerga. Y digo esto porque el ascenso de Igor como huracán tan hacia el norte ha roto la circulación atmosférica normal.


De todos modos, los modelos predicen que apenas durará unos días. Para la madrugada de mañana 9 al 10 ya habrá perdido gran parte de su fuerza, y llegará a situarse en el Cantábrico con los parámetros de una borrasca atlántica tradicional.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Comparación de imágenes de los vientos de Otto y Paula, según las imágenes del ASCAT  :Wink: . Las pongo adjuntas para que no actualicen.

----------


## Luján

Aquí se habla de la bajada de presión: 53Hpa en 24 horas. Me parece un poco mucho, pero bueno.

http://www.cazatormentas.net/index.p...ana-paula.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Por la pinta que tiene va hacer más de lo que predicen. Además si dicen que se va disipar rápidamente, lo va hacer igual que cualquier Huracán(excepto Igor). Espero que deje mucha lluvia, no deje destrozos. Además las rachas de viento van a ser importantes.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Aquí se habla de la bajada de presión: 53Hpa en 24 horas. Me parece un poco mucho, pero bueno.
> 
> http://www.cazatormentas.net/index.p...ana-paula.html


Creo que eso ya puede ser un poco excesivo. -53 hPa/24h, habría salido de ahí un engendro, el anticristo... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: 

La bajada que ví a través del HILRAM de la Aemet, estaba sobre los 980hPa o así y pasó a los esos 945hPa en 24 horas.

Por cierto, con lo del tema del nombre Paula y que no aparece en el NHC... pone esto el enlace:




> [...] os estaréis preguntando qué es PAULA. Este nombre es el siguiente en la lista que está usando, para este 2010, *el Departamento de Meteorología de la Universidad de Berlín, para nombrar a los sistemas de bajas presiones*

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Además las rachas de viento van a ser importantes.


Por aquí lleva desde las 14:00 horas o así pegando bastante, racheado, del SO.

Tengo por ahí un molinete de un anemómetro que estaba jodido... pero sin nada más  :Frown: ... a ver si lo encuentro y pongo el molinete, a ver como da vueltas, que como está soplando ahora, el bicho se tiene que poner como loco... :Big Grin: , porque la bandera de España que tengo, parece que va a salir a tomar viento del palo... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

EDIT: El viento sigue subiendo de intensidad, y el cielo se está poniendo más negro que la axila de un grillo  :Embarrassment:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Así está ahora mismo el Estofex  :Wink:

----------


## cantarin

> Es mas facil decir, como antes: buenos...., sras. y sres., hoy va a llover, vamos a tener un sol que nos va a freir los sesos, va a hacer un aire que nos va a llevar hasta los calzones, vamos a pasar un frio de co***nes, etc.
> Asi nos enteramos mejor y siempre podemos decir: para decir eso mejor no salgas, nos asomamos a la ventana y ya lo vemos (lo que hacemos ahora pero sin que nos quede cara de jilis sin saber lo que esta diciendo)


Mas claro no se puede decir amigo Ben-Amar, con esto estos nombre chorras al final no vas a entender que te dicen, que la gente quiere cosas de andar por casa, que todo el mundo entienda.

Un saludo.

----------


## jasg555

> Mas claro no se puede decir amigo Ben-Amar, con esto estos nombre chorras al final no vas a entender que te dicen, que la gente quiere cosas de andar por casa, que todo el mundo entienda.
> 
> Un saludo.


 Últimamente hay una moda por la que la gente se esfuerza en utilizar demasiados tecnicismos en lugar de hacer las cosas más sencillas. Se pensarán que son más cultos por eso.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Nuevamente, sale a relucir otro nuevo término de nuestros innovadores meteorólogos.

Se acerca un Medicane... (Mediterranean Hurricane)  :Embarrassment: 

Con lo fácil que es decir, huracán en el Mediterráneo, o borrasca muy fuerte en el Mediterráneo, pues no, Medicane que ni dios sabe lo que significa... parece más un medicamento que un fenómeno meteorológico  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luján

> Nuevamente, sale a relucir otro nuevo término de nuestros innovadores meteorólogos.
> 
> Se acerca un Medicane... (Mediterranean Hurricane) 
> 
> Con lo fácil que es decir, huracán en el Mediterráneo, o borrasca muy fuerte en el Mediterráneo, pues no, Medicane que ni dios sabe lo que significa... parece más un medicamento que un fenómeno meteorológico



De éste ya habé en otro hilo. La primera vez que oí esa palabra en unas charlas científicas casi me parto de risa.

¿Acaso a los ciclones del índico o del Pacífico se les denomina Indycane o Pacificane? No, pues a los del Mediterráneo tampoco debería. Además, falta saber si de verdad cumplen los parámetros de Saffir-Simpson para clasificarlo como huracán.

Por cierto....

¿Dónde está ese supuesto bicho?

----------


## embalses al 100%

> De éste ya habé en otro hilo. La primera vez que oí esa palabra en unas charlas científicas casi me parto de risa.
> 
> ¿Acaso a los ciclones del índico o del Pacífico se les denomina Indycane o Pacificane? No, pues a los del Mediterráneo tampoco debería. Además, falta saber si de verdad cumplen los parámetros de Saffir-Simpson para clasificarlo como huracán.
> 
> Por cierto....
> 
> *¿Dónde está ese supuesto bicho?*



Bueno no tiene la forma de un Huracán precisamente....

Parece más bien los restos de Paula(apenas unos nubarrones) alimentados por los vientos marítimos de Levante. Yo lo definiría mejor como un frente nuboso muy activo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Además, falta saber si de verdad cumplen los parámetros de Saffir-Simpson para clasificarlo como huracán.


Por lo poco que he visto lo que aparece en el Ascat, no tiene vientos ni de lejos los parámetros de huracanes de Saffir-Simpson, así como tampoco tiene una presión demasiado baja  :Wink: 




> Por cierto....
> 
> ¿Dónde está ese supuesto bicho?


Yo lo he escuchado esta tarde en el telediario, cuando han dado el tiempo, que han dicho que iba a haber o había ya una borrasca muy profunda, que podía provocar daños en el litoral mediterráneo, que podía dejar precipitaciones muy intensas y vientos bastante fuertes, que se les llamaba Medicane (Mediterranean Hurricane)  :Embarrassment: 

Una cosa es una que hubo por 2007 o así que sí tenía forma de huracán, de hecho, se le veía ojo y una espiral definida, pero por las imágenes de satélite que he visto, son ahí cuatro nubecillas que tienen ganas de mambo, pero nada más  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luján

> Por lo poco que he visto lo que aparece en el Ascat, no tiene vientos ni de lejos los parámetros de huracanes de Saffir-Simpson, así como tampoco tiene una presión demasiado baja 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo lo he escuchado esta tarde en el telediario, cuando han dado el tiempo, que han dicho que iba a haber o había ya una borrasca muy profunda, que podía provocar daños en el litoral mediterráneo, que podía dejar precipitaciones muy intensas y vientos bastante fuertes, que se les llamaba Medicane (Mediterranean Hurricane) 
> 
> Una cosa es una que hubo por 2007 o así que sí tenía forma de huracán, de hecho, se le veía ojo y una espiral definida, pero por las imágenes de satélite que he visto, son ahí cuatro nubecillas que tienen ganas de mambo, pero nada más



Eso sí me parece más lógico.

Sí que hay avisos por riesgos costeros en la Comunida Valenciana, Cataluña y Baleares, pero de ahí a un huracán va mucho. Ni siquiera tendría los parámetros de una tormenta tropical.

----------

